# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  mobile

## Jamshed Azam

Mera phone galaxy j5 h..maine phone hard reset kiya tha..ab jb mai phone start kr rha hu to phone me purana google account mang rha h..jo mujhe yad nhi h..aur phone number international roaming me aa gya h jisse mai username ya password v msg se nhi pa sakta plz koi upay bataye...

----------

